# Dr. Jekyl And Mr. Hyde



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

Hey everyone! This is actually my submission for the altoid tin contest, and it's my latest PFS design. Made from 1/4" thick 6061 aluminum, and 1/4" bocote and 1/8" zebrawood scales! Just fits in the tin by about 1/16"! The bands are 10.75"X1/2"X1/4". Let me know what you think! -Josh


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Now that is sweet! Chris


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

cool


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks very fine indeed!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Kipken (Feb 6, 2012)

that is beautiful...I'd love to see a shooting video with it... I have a question for ya.. I just won a bid on some Bocote, do you think its strong enough to make an entire slingshot from it, or is it only suitable for scales. its size is 8"x8"x2"...
Kip


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

Thank you! I'm actually afraid to shoot this one (because it's so beautiful







) I have another small pfs i shoot so maybe I will make a video when I get a chance. Bocote is very hard! I find it can crack pretty easily, but then again I'm only using thin amounts! I don't know how it would take a fork hit?


----------



## tomshot123 (Mar 31, 2012)

That is litterally just amazing...


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

Good job, and of course im a PFS fan so A+


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Very cool. My entry is kinda sorta similar. Not finished yet though. Still gotta make up the Handel slabs.
I really like the shape. Great job

Hype~X Australia


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

sweet looking shooter !


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Rapier, you're the second person to tell me they did something similar







looking forward to what you do!


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Well I also used 1/4" (6mm) 6061 and have two types of wood to laminate as handle slabs and some pieces for fork tips but the shape of the fork is kinda like Hrawks stuff, sorta. I'll try and post a pic of unfinished ally but I'm on iPhone and well...

Hype~X Australia


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Oh ****! It worked and I'm not even on wifi...
Friggin technowlagy...
Does my head in...

Hype~X Australia


----------



## Bruno529 (Apr 8, 2012)

Looks "Curiously Strong" !


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

Wow rapier! That's looks fantastic! Now I'm questioning my skills...


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Kipken said:


> that is beautiful...I'd love to see a shooting video with it... I have a question for ya.. I just won a bid on some Bocote, do you think its strong enough to make an entire slingshot from it, or is it only suitable for scales. its size is 8"x8"x2"...
> Kip


http://ejmas.com/tin/2009tin/tinart_goldstein_0904.html


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

I don't think you have to 'question your skills' there Setarip. No one is really any better than the next. It's not a question of comparing skills with each other but how you yourself see improvement in your own skills. I've made quite a few catties and when I pick up my first ones I have a bit of a laugh even though I was quite proud of them at the time. Just ask questions, find better ways always do your best. Besides your catties are bloody good.
Cheers bro

Hype~X Australia


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

Thanks man! Just motivates me to push myself up a notch or two


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Cool!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

I love Pfs, Great work mate.

Greetings ..... Alf


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Looks great! nice job mate


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Very cool! Great work Josh.


----------



## Incomudro (Jan 12, 2012)

Very nice!

Like a fine pocket knife.


----------

